# Charity work gone Bad



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Was my 10th anniversary this weekend. Wife insisted I didn't do any work so we could go camping etc. (never did) Thursday morning I was in the truck at 5am, and got home at 6pm. Went to a side job for friends that I figured I could finish, ended up packing er in at 9pm, not finished but I'd totally run out of gas. Installed nice new kit. sink and faucet and drain.
Since the wife put her foot down I had to get a buddy to finish for me on Saturday. I was very specific with him. DO ONLY THE W/L's FOR THE SINK. I WILL DO THE DISHWASHER AND FRIDGE ON TUESDAY. He said cool, should take an hour or two. And that's all it should have.

These are very nice people, and the husband is an electrician and 15 year aquaintance from jobsites. I wasn't going to charge for labour because I want him to do some work at my house when he gets back from his camp job.

So my buddy shows up at noon at their place on Saturday.......drunk. Quotes her $500 to do all of the work, including fridge and D/W. She breaks into tears and he backs down to $250, then down to $200. 

She didn't realise he was drunk at first, but he seemed xtra creepy, and she was scared to be in the house with him. I had all the material there for him to use, but he left at some point (to get more booze) and then she really noticed.

He finished the sink w/l's and dishwasher at 6pm. Never did do the fridge. 

As she thought me and the wife were camping, she never tried to call me, but yesterday morning I went over to see her. She broke into tears and told me all about my friend that ripped her off. His work was horrible. T-Bar cieling in basement, all the PEX lines laying on top of it. Extra holes where he screwed up in the cabinets and lines stubbed up in a rediculous spot. Dishwasher not level. He spent all day there yelling about the crappy fixtures (They're not), yelling about what a tough job it was(wasn't). Yelling that his $200 quote was too low. Just a hack job., obviously, cause he was drunk.

He's made me look like an idiot. Normally he's a really good plumber. Usta be a pretty good friend, too, despite the fact he's a harsh alcoholic.

Told her to put a stop on his cheque because he didn't do the work he was instructed to do, and when he scammed her into doing the extra work he didn't even finish it. If it had been HIS job I'd have cared less, but I set him up to help me help them. If he'd done the work I told them to do and finished in a couple of hours and charged them $100, no big whoop.

Now I've gotta go to their place today to fix his . 

Then I'm thinking about going over to my buddy's house and possibly kicking the snot out of him.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

:laughing: funnier than hell

and the lessons just keep piling up 

What were you thinking :whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, them easy side jobs. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I think you should talk to him about it while having a couple beers. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Meet him to the bar for drinks, get him lit up like a Christmas tree and then call the cops with his license plate number and general direction of travel just as soon as he leaves.

I did it to my brother-in-law about this time last year -- Two nights in jail and a suspended drivers license.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Meet him to the bar for drinks, get him lit up like a Christmas tree and then call the cops with his license plate number and general direction of travel just as soon as he leaves.
> 
> I did it to my brother-in-law about this time last year -- Two nights in jail and a suspended drivers license.


Does he know it was you that turned him in.... does your sister know it was you????


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Does he know it was you that turned him in.... does your sister know it was you????


Could have been his wife's brother...

I'm just saying... Wouldnt want to get all fired about semantics regarding a brother-in-law.

Next thing you know there'll be accusations of him buffing his sister flying around...

:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Does he know it was you that turned him in.... does your sister know it was you????


 My wife? Yes.

I'm all for buying booze, but buying booze instead of buying food for your kids or paying the bills that keep a roof over their head is an altogether different matter.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> My wife? Yes.
> 
> I'm all for buying booze, but buying booze instead of buying food for your kids or paying the bills that keep a roof over their head is an altogether different matter.


Did it help him or is he back to his old tricks????


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Did it help him or is he back to his old tricks????


 He's back to his old tricks, but he did dry out for about 8 months.

Baby steps.

Even old 'the glass is half empty' me still holds out hope for him.

And that's saying a lot.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> He's back to his old tricks, but he did dry out for about 8 months.
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> ...


Maybe he needs another kick at the cat... send him back for another 2 day vaction :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Maybe he needs another kick at the cat... send him back for another 2 day vaction :laughing:


 We're leaning that way ourselves.

Right now we're waiting for the kids to be out on Summer break from school before putting them through that again.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess you are going out to the bar again soon


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Meet him to the bar for drinks, get him lit up like a Christmas tree and then call the cops with his license plate number and general direction of travel just as soon as he leaves.
> 
> I did it to my brother-in-law about this time last year -- Two nights in jail and a suspended drivers license.


Dude thats pretty cold. Although I'm sure it was affective. D-Dubs are no joking matter. Especially the second one thats usually a phelony in most states, he may be buying beer instead of food but what happens when he has to pay2-3k bail + 4-5k for a lawyer


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Bathroomgetaway said:


> Dude thats pretty cold. Although I'm sure it was affective. D-Dubs are no joking matter. Especially the second one thats usually a phelony in most states, he may be buying beer instead of food but what happens when he has to pay2-3k bail + 4-5k for a lawyer


 I put up his bail after letting him sweat in jail for two days, loaned him the money to pay off his fines and threw every hour of work I had to spare his way.

That's what family does.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I put up his bail after letting him sweat in jail for two days, loaned him the money to pay off his fines and threw every hour of work I had to spare his way.
> 
> That's what family does.


Maybe you should just hire him.... then give his pay checks to his wife


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Maybe you should just hire him.... then give his pay checks to his wife


 His wife thinks I'm a hypocrite.

I easily drink twice what he does, but I'm home when I drink, my bills are paid, our Girls have never wanted for anything in their lives and We take care of those on the fringes to the best of our abilities. Usually, but not always, without casting aspersions or judgements.

His kids are in and out of our home on a daily basis -- We'd gladly pay whatever it takes to clean him up without batting an eye -- He's family.

But the first step has to come from him.


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I put up his bail after letting him sweat in jail for two days, loaned him the money to pay off his fines and threw every hour of work I had to spare his way.
> 
> That's what family does.


Good man, I am all too familiar with being fond of the drink however, like you I do not let it get in the way of my actual life or that of my family.


----------

